# Anadrol??????The classic mass-builder???. By: Mike Arnold



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 7, 2012)

*Anadrol…“The classic mass-builder”. By: Mike Arnold*










*Anadrol…“The classic mass-builder”.*
*By:  Mike Arnold*


“Mass”…the  defining attribute of a BB’r.  It is the term on which bodybuilding  itself is built and the quality that sets us apart from all other  athletes.  We all seek it and we can never have too much of it.  There  are many steroids which can help us in our acquisition of muscular size,  but few steroids which are optimally suited for this purpose.  Welcome  to Anadrol; the steroid that for decades stood as the #1 mass-builder in  all of bodybuilding.


Anadrol is the brand name for the steroid  Oxymetholone, which was originally developed in 1960 by the drug company  Syntex.  It’s original and primary purpose was for the treatment of  anemia, due to Anadrol’s ability to significantly stimulate the  production of red blood cells in the body.  Anadrol was also indicated  for those suffering from osteoporosis and less frequently, for the  growth of malnourished or undeveloped patients.


Anadrol fared well  in the pharmaceutical market for many years, until the arrival of  Epogen (a drug which increases RBC’s without any side effects) made  Anadrol largely irrelevant in the treatment of Anemia and Osteoporosis.   In the 90’s Anadrol made a comeback in the treatment of HIV patients  whose condition necessitated that they maintain as much lean body mass  as possible.  To this day, it remains a popular treatment option for  this particular population.



​  Anadrol is one of many drugs included in the category of compounds  known as oral anabolic steroids.  Oral steroids are anabolic-androgenic  hormones which are most often molecularly altered at the 17th carbon  position by the attachment of a methyl group, which allows the drug to  maintain structural integrity as it passes through the digestive tract  and eventually into the blood stream.  In the absence of this molecular  modification, the steroid would be subsequently destroyed in the liver  and rendered useless prior to reaching its target tissues.


However,  the resultant effects of methylation are not limited solely to that of a  protective mechanism, as it also plays a role in determining the  effects of the drug itself through the alteration its chemical make-up.   Therefore, the process of methylation results in a completely new  steroid with its own unique set of characteristics.  In the case of  Anadrol, we are left with a compound that demonstrates potent anabolic  activity, while maintaining a unique and somewhat intriguing metabolism  in the world of AAS.
 According to Vida (a reference guide which  provides the anabolic-androgenic ratios of various AAS) Anadrol  maintains an anabolic/androgenic ratio of 320:45, making it 3.2X more  anabolic than testosterone, yet less than half as androgenic per mg.   



This gives Anadrol a higher anabolic rating than many other steroids in  its class, such as Dianabol and T-bol.  Now, while Anadrol’s A:A ratio  is relatively straightforward, it’s metabolism and mechanisms of action  are a bit more of a mystery.  When evaluating a steroid such as  testosterone, its metabolism is clearly understood, but with Anadrol we  are looking at a steroid which does not result any progestagenic  activity, does not convert to DHT, nor does it aromatize to any degree,  yet it is notorious for exhibiting a slew of side effects associated  with all of these metabolites.


In an attempt to reconcile  Anadrol’s estrogen-like activity with its inability to aromatize,  a few  theories have been put forward in recent years as an explanation for  this discrepancy, yet to my knowledge, no one has yet put the final nail  in the coffin with supporting scientific research.  



The first of these  theories suggests that the Anadrol molecule itself demonstrates  estrogenic activity by directly attaching to and interacting with the  estrogen receptor.  This explanation would suffice if it was true, but  the problem is that there has not been any scientific research  supporting this theory, let alone confirming it.  



Some others have  speculated that Anadrol may act as a progestin, although a medical study  examining this theory found there was no such progestagenic activity  present.   A 3rd theory proposes that Anadrol may elicit this effect  through its ability to lower serum levels of SHBG, which would  consequently displace previously bound estrogen and release it into free  circulation where it could then exert its effects.   



With Anadrol  having been shown to lower serum levels of SHBG in the literature, this  theory is certainly plausible.


Regardless of the working  mechanism(s) responsible, there is no doubt that Anadrol is capable of  inducing all of the typical estrogen-related side effects, and when  administered in conjunction with an aromatizable drug, it often does so  in pronounced fashion.   Without instituting preventative measures,  users may experience side effects such as:  gynecomastia, subcutaneous  water retention, elevations in blood pressure, and bloat, to name a few.  The standard treatment option for managing estrogen levels when using  aromatizable drugs is through the concomitant use of an AI, but with  Anadrol being unaffected by the aromatase enzyme, the question arises as  to what treatment option is the most effective.  While on the surface  it may appear that AI treatment is not a viable alternative, user  experience has repeatedly shown that this class of drugs is efficacious  in circumventing the estrogen-like effects of Anadrol.  Whether this  occurs through a reduction in previously circulating estrogen, a  different mechanism(s) altogether, or a combination of the two, it is  unclear.  



Regardless, AIs are effective in minimizing/preventing  Anadrol’s estrogen-like activity.  In cases where the estrogen-like  effects of Anadrol have acutely manifested (example:  gyno), a serm such  as Nolvadex remains the preferred course of action.


As mentioned  above, Anadrol is not capable of converting to DHT, but like all  steroids, it maintains the ability to increase the rate at which male  pattern hair loss occurs in those who are prone.  While it is impossible  to give an accurate estimate regarding the percentage of users who  might encounter this side effect, I will reluctantly state that this  drug probably falls somewhere between Winstrol and Testosterone, in  terms of its potential to hasten hair loss.  For those AAS users who  place a higher premium on keeping a full head of hair over sheer  muscular size, they might do well to remain cognizant of this  possibility when deciding whether or not Anadrol should be a part of  their future cycles.



Another area where Anadrol distinguishes itself  from many of its chemical cousins is in the realm of receptor binding  relative to myotropic potency.  



Oxymetholone binds very weakly to the  AR, so weakly in fact that its binding affinity is barely measurable,  yet it remains one of the most potent oral steroids on the market for  the acquisition of muscle mass.  This is in direct contrast to a drug  such as Trenbolone, which is also very proficient at muscle-building,  but which exerts the majority of its effects through the signaling of  the AR (androgen receptor).  



With Anadrol being incapable of activating  the AR to any meaningful degree, there has been speculation of Anadrol  relying predominantly on non-genomic mechanisms in order to effectuate  muscle growth.  There is some science available to support this claim,  but we still have a long way to go in this area of steroid research  before we have anywhere close to a complete understanding.


Whenever  discussions of oral steroids come up, one area of interest frequently  mentioned is that of liver toxicity.  Being a methylated steroid,  Anadrol is no exception to this and with good cause.  Perhaps more than  any other steroid, Anadrol has a long history of causing a variety of  medically documented health problems when abused.   



Some of these noted  health problems include:   Cholestatic hepatitis (inflammation of the  liver), Peliosis hepatis (blood-filled liver cysts), liver tumors,  jaundice, Hepatic necrosis, and death.  While these side effects are  rare when Anadrol is properly administered, the potential for harm  exists when abused for long periods of time and/or when utilizing  excessive dosages.



Fortunately, most BB’rs today understand the need  for proper cycling and with the inclusion of various liver and other  health aides playing a role in the programs of today’s BB’rs, we are  less likely than ever to experience these health problems.  In reality,  many of the toxicity claims are grossly over-exaggerated.  While I  certainly do not want to portray myself as one with a reckless attitude,  it is important to see things as they really are.  



Caving in to  over-blown fears (or maintaining a vigilante attitude) doesn’t do anyone  good.   While oral AAS are capable of causing toxicity issues, when  utilized responsibly, they are a relatively safe category of drugs.
In  years past, it was common to see BB’rs running cycles of Anadrol or  Dianabol  for 8-10 weeks in length (or more), but in recent times it  seems many BB’rs are afraid to run any oral AAS for longer than 4-6  weeks.  This mentality began to pervade the online BB’ing community at  around the mid-point of the current PH/Designer marketplace boom.  



Due  to most OTC manufacturers recommending that their products be run for no  more than 3-6 weeks, BB’rs began to follow suit and apply these  guidelines to other oral AAS.  While prudence can be a virtue, the truth  is that many oral AAS can be run for a significantly longer period of  time with a relatively high degree of safety.Even Anadrol itself, which  was long considered one of the most toxic oral AAS, underwent  considerable university research before being approved for human use.   



After becoming a legitimate prescription drug, patients were regularly  prescribed treatment plans involving several months of usage at dosages  between 50-150 mg/day.  Despite Anadrol’s repeated toxicity claims,  physicians persisted in recommending these treatment plans for decades  with very few serious problems.


The half-life of Anadrol is around  8.5-9 hours, necessitating 2-3X daily dosing if blood levels are to be  kept relatively stable.  The most common dosing scheme employed today  ranges from 50-100 mg per day, which is more than capable of supplying  impressive increases in size & strength.  



Few users will ever need  to exceed this dosing amount.  Some more adventurous users have been  known to go up to 150-200 mg per day and a small percentage of  individuals (who apparently have a grudge against their liver), have  gone as high as 500+ mg per day.  



I see little reason to exceed 100-150  mg per day, as further benefits will be minimal and the likelihood of  experiencing side effects rises.  Some of these side effects may  include:  appetite suppression, lethargy, general malaise, headaches,  acne, aggression, increased and/or decreased sex drive, among others.


The  standard cycle length for Anadrol ranges between 2-10 weeks in length.   Some users choose to use it for short blasts at the onset of their  cycle in order to get gains moving along quickly, while others will  choose to run it for a longer period of time.  In terms of real-world  effects, Anadrol is one of the very best mass & strength builders  around.  It is beloved in both the BB’ing and strength communities and  is used in both off-season mass-building cycles, as well as pre-contest  cycles in order to assist the BB’r in maintaining size and fullness  while in a caloric deficit.  Weight gains ranging between 15-25 pounds  in 4-6 weeks are not uncommon, but these gains in mass tend to fall off  as rapidly as they were acquired after cessation of the drug.


This  is definitely not a compound one would use for long-term mass  retention.  Anadrol will make you massive and strong while you’re taking  it, but that is where it ends.  The user should also expect a fair  degree of their weight gain to come in the form of water retention, both  intramuscular and subcutaneous.  This effect, while typically not  visually appealing, contributes to pain-free lifting for many users.   Anadrol has also acquired a reputation for delivering huge pumps during  workouts, even to the point where some users claim they are  debilitating to the point of stopping their training session.   At any  rate, there is no doubt that Anadrol excels in this area.


In  conclusion, Anadrol is powerful, all-out mass & strength drug which  when respected, can safely be used to deliver some of the quickest gains  of any AAS in the world.  While you may not look pretty when using this  drug, you will certainly come to understand the meaning on the word  “ON”.


----------



## FordFan (Jan 7, 2012)

Great article. Ive always used for only 4 weeks.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 7, 2012)

Good read bro, My first Anadrol cycle was many years ago.  And the lab was Syntex.  Was the best AD-50 i have ever done. Personally prefer d-bol these days.  The anadrol cuts my appetite and gives me headaches, I Remember seeing an article of showing Dorian Yates cycle and he bumped his doages up to 300mgs daily.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Jan 7, 2012)

Good read bro!!! I love Drol or sure, deff my favorite oral.


----------



## swollen (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice read as usually OSL... Good job brah!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 8, 2012)

Great stuff from Mike as always!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 8, 2012)

Great read, Mike did an awesome job!!


----------



## GMO (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like those packs are mislabeled though brother.  It has the chemical name listed as _*"Chlorodehydromethyltestosterone 50mg/tab"*_, which is actually oral Turinabol.


Oops...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 8, 2012)

GMO said:


> Looks like those packs are mislabeled though brother.  It has the chemical name listed as _*"Chlorodehydromethyltestosterone 50mg/tab"*_, which is actually oral Turinabol.
> 
> 
> Oops...




Lol yeah, They had a label misprint, but I wanted to get a picture in the none the less. haha Nice Eye!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 12, 2012)

More articles coming up by next week!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 12, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> More articles coming up by next week!




Thats what I'm looking forward to!!


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 25, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Lol yeah, They had a label misprint, but I wanted to get a picture in the none the less. haha Nice Eye!


 Meaning if you order Anadrol, you get anadrol and not turinabol, or you get turinabol and not anadrol?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 25, 2012)

good read!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 25, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Meaning if you order Anadrol, you get anadrol and not turinabol, or you get turinabol and not anadrol?



You get Abombs just reads Tbol, but i thin now the new packs have been fixed.


----------



## jimm (Feb 8, 2012)

definatly made my mind up and am getting on the abombs for my next cycle cant wait!


----------



## GMO (Feb 8, 2012)

Anadrol...


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 8, 2012)

dav1dg90 said:


> Good read bro!!! I love Drol or sure, deff my favorite oral.



Gotta agree with you, strength and mass coming everyday while on that one!!! Nice read!


----------



## MattPorter (Feb 8, 2012)

Injectable Adrol should alleviate some appetite suppression.

Seems like a heavy "ionic steroid" initiating instant gratification through absorbing glycogen, ionic minerals and causing quick cellular swelling to occur.

Now I know why  people compare superdrol to anadrol -- ionic effects more so than genomic effects.

-Matt


----------



## bigreddave (Feb 9, 2012)

My anadrols blue, and tastes soo good, 4 weeks huh? Ive been on 4 weeks, but I kinda dont want to get off, me and my anadrol formed a close bond


----------



## boss (Feb 9, 2012)

So 50mg anadrol vs say 60-80mg dbol. What's your opinions on the strength and muscle gain differences?


----------



## MattPorter (Feb 9, 2012)

Most empirical feedback has mentioned that dose for dose Dbol is more potent, hence why Abombs come in common 50mg tab size. Where Dbols can come in 5mgs...etc...

But everyone has a preference.

-Matt


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 10, 2012)

good post,thank you man.


----------



## fireazm (Feb 10, 2012)

bump


----------



## blergs. (Mar 1, 2012)

GREAT post! thanx.
Just started some now myself. havent used drol much over the last 3 years. last time was 5wks at 25mg ed (because the time before i had alot of sides) 
but this time I am goign to use 50mg ed for 4-8wks. im thinking 6-8 more likely. 
I rarly use liver toxic orals, maybe 2 times a year.

Primo 500mg ew
test 250mg ew
anadrol 50-100mg ed
provarion 25mg ed
=
AWSOME!


----------

